# Looking for a baby



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay, so, are there any breeders that belong to the forum? Anyone have any referrals? Suggestions? Reading these posts have made me an even more picky buyer than ever. There is so much more to just finding one, picking the pup, paying, going home, the end. You've really opened my eyes up to looking for certain qualities, knowing which qualities to look for, questions for the breeders! My head hurts...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> Okay, so, are there any breeders that belong to the forum? Anyone have any referrals? Suggestions? Reading these posts have made me an even more picky buyer than ever. There is so much more to just finding one, picking the pup, paying, going home, the end. You've really opened my eyes up to looking for certain qualities, knowing which qualities to look for, questions for the breeders! My head hurts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you in the country? That'll help me to think of some suggestions.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I am from California. Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I am from California. Thanks![/B]



Try contacting this club for breeder referral
http://www.californiamaltese.org/


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> I am from California. Thanks![/B]


My Paris is from an AMA breeder in CA. Phelan, CA to be exact. Cynthia Landry. You can get her info from the AMA site breeders list.

She's a little direct, so don't think she's rude. She's also applying for her AKC judge license last time we spoke.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! I will look them up!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Okay, so, are there any breeders that belong to the forum? Anyone have any referrals? Suggestions? Reading these posts have made me an even more picky buyer than ever. There is so much more to just finding one, picking the pup, paying, going home, the end. You've really opened my eyes up to looking for certain qualities, knowing which qualities to look for, questions for the breeders! My head hurts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao
:lol:  (







)


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Kelly's Maltese is on the internet. Check them out. My little doggie is from there and is beautiful.

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/


----------

